# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Maks Velo

## Conquistador

Maks Velo ka lindur në Paris, më 31 gusht të vitit 1935. Pas lindjes së tij, familja Velo u kthye përsëri në Shqipëri, në qytetin e Korçës, ku Maksi ka kaluar edhe fëmijërinë. Gjatë këtyre viteve, atij i pëlqente të vizitonte herë pas here Dardhën, që është edhe vendi i origjinës së prindërve. Pasi mbaron gjimnazin, ai vazhdon studimet pranë Institutit Politeknik, në degën e Inxhinierisë së Ndërtimit. Më pas, specializohet për arkitekturë dhe në vitin 1960, merr pjesë në projektimin e parë që u bë në Tiranë. Ka punuar më tej pranë byrosë së projektimit të Tiranës. Pastaj, vitet '78-'79 përkojnë edhe me periudhën më të vështirë të jetës së tij, pasi gjatë kësaj kohe, ai arrestohet dhe dënohet me dhjetë vjet burg.

Maks Velo, është autor i një sërë botimesh të tjera si, "Kokëqethja", "Palltoja e burgut", "Thesi i burgut", "Paralele për arkitekturën", "Kohë antishenjë", "Jeta ime në figura ", etj. Ai është një artist që krijon në disa gjini të artit, pikturë, prozë, poezi, publicistikë sikundër është i angazhuar në çështje të aktualitetit shqiptar. Shkrimet e tij gjithnjë kanë ngjallur gjithnjë polemikë për forcën dhe sinqeritetin e mendimit.

----------


## Conquistador

Maks Velo: Jam i lumtur që rigjeta dashurinë time të fëmijërisë, birrën “Korça”


Ka disa momente të cilat mbeten të pashlyera për të gjithë jetën. Në kujtesën tonë me kalimin e viteve bëhet selektimi i informacionit duke ruajtur si thesar ato që janë me të vërtetë të rëndësishme dhe që kanë arritur të prekin ndjenjat tona. Pikërisht një moment të tillë na rrëfen artisti i njohur Maks Velo i cili ndan me lexuesin kohët e largëta të fëmijërisë së tij në qytetin e bukur të Korçës. Në fakt as që mund ta imagjinonim që artisti i njohur paska patur një lidhje kaq shpirtërore me një objekt që ai e quan krenaria e Korçës, fabrikën ku në vogli të tij prodhohej birra Korça dhe siç e thotë vetë artisti “po të mos ishte ajo fabrikë dhe dy tre objekte të tjera të rëndësishme, ai qytet nuk do të kishte atë vlerë”. Rigjen dashurinë e tij mbas shumë vitesh por kësaj radhe ndryshe. Në ndryshim nga njerëzit ku vitet lënë gjurmë duke u konvertuar në plakje, Velo rigjen pijen e tij të dashur, më të re dhe më të freskët se kurrë. E takuam artistin e njohur pak ditë më parë teksa pinte birra “Korça” në ditët e “Festës së Birrës” në kodrat e liqenit. Si gjithmonë me pamjen e tij prej njeriu të dashur dhe shumë babaxhan edhe pse jeta nuk i ka ofruar shumë çaste të lumtura, ai ka ditur të marrë kënaqësi dhe të mbushet me artin e tij, me miqtë që nuk e lënë asnjëherë vetëm, por edhe me pijen e tij të zemrës, birrën “Korça”. Velo si një mjeshtër i skulpturave, di po kaq mirë të gdhendë një fjali monumentale kur e pyet për gjërat që ai ka për zemër. Prandaj teksa flet për birrën “Korça”, të mahnit përshkrimi i tij tejet artistik ndërkohë që ti mund të presësh thjesht një impresion prej pijetari të thekur. Këto janë artistët, njerëz të paparashikueshëm dhe shumë të ndjeshëm ndaj të veçantës dhe mbi të gjitha ata mbeten arkiva të gjalla të momenteve kur janë ndjerë me të vërtetë të lumtur.
Zoti Velo, ju kemi parë ditët e “Festës së Birrës” duke pirë birra “Korça”. Një zgjedhje e rastësishme apo një preferencë e konsoliduar tashmë?
Unë jam nga Korça, kështu që birra “Korça” mbetet një nga kujtimet më të bukura të fëmijërisë sime. Fabrika ku prodhohej kjo birrë u kthye në një simbol për këtë qytet. Pasi ajo nuk ishte thjesht një vend ku prodhohej birrë dhe kaq, por ishte fabrika e kënaqësisë njerëzore për të gjithë korçarët. Bëhet fjalë për vitet ‘30, kohë kur bëheshin festa të ndryshme dhe gjithmonë simboli i festës ishte birra “Korça”.
Na tregoni një moment të fëmijërisë suaj, që lidhet pikërisht me këtë fabrikë?
Kam qenë jo më shumë se gjashtë vjeç kur ika pa leje nga shtëpia dhe u arratisa tek kroi i Sherkos, tamam aty ku ishte ndërtuar fabrika e birrës “Korça”. Ishte një ndër gëzimet e mia të fëmijërisë ai vend.
Po për qytetarët e tjerë të Korçës çfarë përfaqësonte ky produkt, me emrin e qytetit të tyre?
Birra “Korça” ka fatin e madh të jetë një produkt që ka historinë e tij,ajo ka një autoritet që krijohet nga biografia. Ishte fabrika e parë e pijeve në Shqipëri dhe ky ishte një fat i madh për ne që jetuam atë periudhë. Më vjen mirë që jo vetëm atëherë por edhe sot birra “Korça” ka arritur të ruajë një seriozitet në raport me blerësit, duke u bërë kështu simbol i ndershmërisë dhe korrektësisë.
Pse u ndërtua pikërisht në Korçë ajo fabrikë?
Ishte koha Zogut, po bëhej industrializimi i vendit dhe u zgjodh Korça mbasi aty ka një favor të madh për shkak se mund të gjesh ujë teknollogjik që vjen nga Mborja. Ky është një fat i madh për një fabrikë pijesh. Por dua të theksoj se ajo nuk ishte thjesht një fabrikë, por simbol i kulturës së atij qyteti bashkë me kinema Mazhesik, Luksin dhe Pazarin e Vjetër. Jo vetëm shqiptarët por edhe të huajt kur vinin në atë qytet, kënaqeshin duke pirë birra “Korça”. Fabrika ishte më e mira në Ballkan dhe kjo shpjegon edhe dhënien e dy çmimeve në Selanik në ato vite.
Po mbas Çlirimit çfarë ndodhi me fabrikën e birra “Korça”?
Pati një vazhdimësi prodhimi duke mbetur si gjithmonë birra më e mirë në Shqipëri megjithëse prodhohej me pakicë dhe në lokale mbarohej menjëherë.
Si e përjetuat rikthimin e “mikes” suaj të fëmijërisë pak vite më parë?
Kur mora vesh që birra “Korça” do rifillonte, por kësaj radhe me një teknollogji shumë moderne, gjithsesi isha në merak për kualitetin e saj. Por sinqerisht sot jam i lumtur teksa pi përsëri birrën time të preferuar por me një cilësi shumë më të lartë. Kur u hap fabrika tashmë e rikonstruktuar, unë isha i ftuar nga pronari i saj. Mbeta i impresionuar. Ambienti i tejkalonte të gjitha kërkesat e një fabrike. Çdo detaj ishte i menduar jo vetëm profesionalisht, por edhe artistikisht. M’u kujtua menjëherë një manastir në veri të Francës ku prodhohet një liker 500-vjeçar. Atje njerëzit shkonin jo vetëm për të shijuar likerin, por edhe për vlerat monumentale që mbarte vendi ku prodhohej ky liker. E vlerësoj ekzigjencën dhe këmbënguljen e pronarit për atë mrekulli që ka bërë, pasi realisht jo gjithkush mund ta bënte.
Ju pini vetëm birra “Korça”?
Realisht po, sepse është e shijshme, e lehtë, shumë cilësore dhe ruan shëndetin që është shumë i rëndësishëm për të gjithë ne. Dua të theksoj se Korça i ka dhënë emrin birrës, ndërsa birra i ka dhënë shumë prestigj Korçës por edhe Shqipërisë.
Birra “Korça” ka marrë një çmim shumë të rëndësishëm në Londër një vit më parë, e quajtur “Kurora e Artë e Cilësisë”. Si mendoni ju pse e kanë vlerësuar ata këtë pije shqiptare?
Vetëm për cilësinë pa diskutim. Disa herë iu kam ofruar miqve të mi çekë dhe francezë birra “Korça” dhe ata kanë mbetur të impresionuar nga shija e saj. Do të kisha dëshirë që edhe produktet e tjera të qytetit tim të dashur, Korçës të ishin në nivelin e kësaj birre. Ne jemi një vend i vogël dhe kemi nevojë për simbole të degustimit. Kemi nevojë për produkte prestigjioze si birra ime e preferuar që mban emrin e qytetit tim të dashur, Korçës.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

KOT ME PYT, 

ca ka ktu per elite kombetare ????

apo se e ka von ne avatgar nji forumist  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white-knight

*MAKS VELO AT CORNELL UNIVERSITY
Albanian dissident to speak about his experience as an
artist under the communist dictatorship.

Public lecture open to the community:
March 12, 2003 at 5:00PM
Cornell University Campus
McGraw Hall 165
Ithaca, New York 14853

One of Albania's most prominent dissidents, Velo is
trained as an architect and works across the areas of
art, poetry and fiction, criticism, and urban planning.

Accused of "modernist tendencies" in his artistic and
architectural work during the communist regime, Velo was
arrested in 1978 and interrogated for six months. His
personal collection of paintings, sculptures and
collectibles was brutally destroyed. He was released
from prison in 1986 and sent as a manual worker in a
factory in the capital Tirana.

Following the political changes of 1991, Velo was
appointed architect at the Institute of Studies and
Design in Tirana. Since then, he has written extensively
in various newspapers, published collections of poetry,
fiction and essays, and exhibited his artwork in
numerous countries across the world.

Velo's work is a testimony to a unique creativity borne
out of the cruelty of the totalitarian communist regime
and the artist's personal experience.

His lecture at Cornell is part of the Cornell Council
for the Arts "Art and Politics: Politics and Art"
initiative. It is organized by the Society for European
Affairs at Cornell University, with the support of the
Student Assembly Finance Commission, the Dean of
Students, the International Students Programming Board,
the Government Department, and the Society for
Humanities at Cornell.*

*Maks Velo eshte nje antetar i "elites kombetare" ai ka kontribuar ne arkitekture,pikture dhe letersi.*

*Tirana : Arkitekture & Konkurse 
by Maks Velo
January 2005, Book 

Klubi Karavasta 
by Maks Velo
January 2004, Book 

Nene Tereza : Vizatime 
by Maks Velo
January 2003, Book

Esse Per Diktaturen Komuniste 
by Maks Velo
January 2003, Book 

Kostumi I Marteses : Tregime 
by Maks Velo
January 2002, Book 

Zhdukja E Pashallareve Te Kuq Te Ismail Kadarese : Anketim Per Nje Krim Letrar 
by Ismail Kadare, Maks Velo
January 2002, Book 



Maks Velo, nje shpirt i lire 

Shkas nga nje liber i Maks Velos

Aty, ne festivalin e Butrintit, Maks Velo me dhuroi librin e tij *100 poezi*. Kjo me dha shkas te flas per Maksin poet, por edhe per Maksin njeri te guximit.

*Poezine e krahasoj me kohen - thote ai, - me nje fragment kohe. Me kohen kur kaloj ne nje ure. Vertet jane dy brigje, shpesh te ndryshme, por ne ato momente ti je dhe ne ajer, dhe ne toke, dhe mbi uje. Dhe poezia eshte uje, ajer, toke.* Ky eshte nje vegim kozmogonik, gjithepo edhe poetik. Uni i tij eshte shumepamor, si nje kaleidioskop njemije sysh e ngjyrash. Ai pranon dhimbjen e kryqezimit (Rrefimi), kompromisin me te ligen (Egersia), por edhe besnikerine ndaj vetes (Besnikeri), vuajtjen e pamatur njerezore qe prej saj *edhe lisat vazhdojne te shtremberohen* (Vuajtje njerezore), besnikerine dhe tradhtine kur *nga tradhtia lind/dashuria tjeter* (Qendresa e tradhtuar), veshtrimin qe ka vecse dashuri (Keshilla), mevehtesine dhe identitetin e forte (I veteperjashtuar), rimisherimin budist te vetvetes si rikthim, strehe, rrenje (Do te kthehem).

Imazhet e vargjeve te Velos shpesh kane shume qartesi brenda, levizin si ne nje film, ashtu sikunder nga lendorja dhe loja kozmike e planetit plak ne terr ngjizet mendimi metaforik i dyzimit, i ambiguitetit dhe i paradoksit te njohjes se vetvetes prej drites se arsyes, guximit a rastesise (Kometa bishtegjate e planetit te vjeter).

Doemos do te kishte ne kete liber poezi qe persiaten ne thelbet e trishtimit, si plaku me bastunin ulur ne sofat; poezi, le ti quajme *filozofike*, sikurse ka poezi imazhesh, poezi te clireta, poezi peizazhesh e meditacionesh per Parisin, gjer edhe *lodra fjalesh ritmike te tipit onomatopeik*, krijuar nga ushtria e germave turke qe kane mbetur ne gjuhen shqipe, jo thjesht tek fjalet (Xhamllek xhenet).

Dhe tani dua qe ti largohem paksa librit te tij te fundit me 100 poezi. Sepse Maks Velo eshte me se pari piktor, arkitekt dhe me pas publicist. Nga Parisi ku lindi, sikur mori vegimin keshtjellor dhe estetik te ketij metropoli-enderr artistesh. Ai mbaroi fakultetin e Inxhinierise se Ndertimit ne Institutin Politeknik ne Tirane, me 1957, por dashurine e pare, artin, kurre se leshoi duarsh. Ne vitet 1960-1973 ishte nga arkitektet me te njohur qe projektoi, fale nje koncepti te ri, godina te ndryshme sociale, rruge dhe parqe ne Tirane e gjetke. Ndaj ky dimension e therret ne beteja, gjithsahere shemtia dhe betoni i sulen blerimit, natyres dhe intimitetit te qyteve tona.

1973-1975 jane vitet kur u kritikua rrepte nga organet partiake per *ndikime te huaja* ne art dhe arkitekture, gjersa edhe u burgos, ne v. 1978. Koleksioni i tij me ikona mesjetare e skulptura baritore ne dru si dhe shume tablo ne pikture u asgjesuan nga organet e censures, si *dekadente*. Nje marri e kohes. Nje pogrom ndaj artit dhe shpirtit te krijimit, qe te kujton djegiet e librave neper sheshe nga hitlerianet.

Ne librin autobiografik dhe eseistik *Kohe antishenje*, ai ben autopsine se si lindi shenja e tij e vecante piktorike, ato forma te kerrusura trupash te burgosurish ne galerite e tmerrit, ai kongjilli ne vater, ato trajta grafike ashpersisht te prera, si cungje, qe te kujtojne doren e njeriut te lashte teksa ky vizatonte mbi shkembinjte a guvat e qemotshme. 

Pas marrjes se pafajesise me 1991, Maksi rishfaqet me sukses, si figure e njohur e artit dhe si intelektual, ne lemite qe ndiqte para burgimit: pikture, arkitekture, letersi, publicistike. Perpos 15 ekspozitave kolektive, kombetare dhe nderkombetare ku mori pjese ne Shqiperi, Aleksandri (Egjypt), Moske, Bukuresht, Itali, France, Greqi dhe USA, vetem ne vitet 1991-2004 ai realizoi 37 ekspozita personale ne Shqiperi, vende te ndryshme te Europes, SHBA. Ka botuar 14 libra, me poezi, tregime, romane, publicistike si dhe albume me vizatime. Eshte nga pionieret e artit modernist ne Shqiperi, ku kerkimet ne forme, stilizimet e mprehta, simbolet, gjuha metaforike, gjesendet dhe mjediset sureale, sidomos ne grafike, jane bere pjese e personalitetit te tij krijues, ngahere ne shqetesim e kundershti me klishete socrealiste. 

Por ja, paska nje paradoks: asnje pune e tij nuk eshte blere nga Galeria Kombetare; nuk ka studio, as shtepi sperfitoi, kurrgje. Se shteti spara i ka qejf bubullimtaret e mendimit te lire, por puthadoret. Por Maksi, pas asaj shfryrjes se njohur vlonjate, as ia ka nderur dhe as ia nder doren te majmurve e barkfryreve te shtetit. I pranishem ne media dhe me esete artistike te kohes, ai ka deshmuar cilesi arti dhe mendimi, i perkushtuar ndaj kerkimeve te reja ne modernizimin e gjuhes se artit pamor shqiptar, te arkitektures dhe te cilesise se jetes pergjithesisht.

Maksi eshte nje rebel. Nje kordhetar ne fushat ku perpunohet opinioni dhe thuhet e verteta. E verteta *troc*, ashtu *cope*, sic pelqen ta thote ai. Ne sa e sa artikuj e biseda ai sta perton, qofsh ti ne poltronen me te larte, qofsh ne balte. Eshte nga ata njerez qe *grinden* edhe me vetveten, sgjejne paqe, sepse duan te ndertojne paqen, ti japin krahe te vertetes. 

Sado te vrazhdta, nganjehere te skajshme, gjithsesi ai smungon ta shperfaq veten, pa ojna e bojna. Disa artikuj te tij kane tronditur opinionin, vetedijen tone qytetare. Skane qene zilka, por kambana. Per agresionin dhe orgjine e betonit ne qytetet tona. Per identitetin e shprishur shpirteror kombetar te shqiptareve. Per Kadarene dhe Qosen. Per recidivet e forta te fondamentalizmit islamik. Per te drejtat e te burgosurve dhe te perndjekurve politike. Per genjeshtaret dhe te paaftet qe uzurpoje institucionet e artitâ¦

*Keshtu gjate jetes/ miresite dhe kurajon/ i rimora sa here rashe/ nga nje i rastesishem/ perbri/ Tani kush ka nevoje/ le te vije te rindeze/ flaken e shuar te jetes/ nga trupi im/ ne i duhet per rrugetimâ¦*

Sa dhimbsuri, kthjelltesi, miresi, por edhe filozofi kane keto vargje. Nje ekuaresti, vecse e tipologjise romantike e rilindese te sakrifices. Le ta quajme, madje, prometeizem, sa here qe sjellim ndermend coperat e melcise se cdo qendrestari nga sqepat e hutineve te mashtrimit, krimit dhe poshtersise. Ashtu eshte, i nderuari Maks, sikunder thoni ju per vetveten. Prandaj e mora penen dhe dy fjale bashkengjitur porosise suaj fisnike desha te thoshja ne kete shkrim. Guximin, po guximin, admiroj tek Ju. Dhe sinqeritetin, ciltersine e intelektualit. Te parin se kam sic e keni ju, packa se boll kam shkruar e kritikuar (per teatrin, dramaturgjine, letersine etj.) *Kritiku mban pergjegjesi, me thate, ndryshe ske pse shkruan*. 

Por kritiku sot jo vetem qe eshte i papaguar, por edhe i pambrojtur: nga shteti, nga opinioni publik, i lincuar nga zilite dhe kurthet e meskinitetit, nga taboret e mediokritetit, gjer tek hakmarrja ndaj familjes, femijeve. Keta jane, si i quani Ju, *te rastesishmit perbri*. *Ti sje as i martuar, as femije ske, je i vetem, paradigem niceane, ndaj dhe guxon me shume*, i thashe une. Dhe e dija se kjo logjike nuk funksiononte, sadoqe kishte nje *barre mend* brenda dhe dukej si teper *e arsyeshme*. E verteta eshte se formatin e Maks Velos mund ta gjesh e ta perlindesh vetem ne zemrat rebele dhe mendjet e lira. I tille ishte, eshte dhe ashtu do te mbetet ai, miku i te Vertetes. Sterkembezat e *te rastesishmeve perbri*, packa se edhe e kane rrezuar e lenduar, ai serish eshte ngritur e serish kordhen se ka leshuar.

Maksi eshte kozmopolit, admiron Perendimin, posacerisht Francen, me Parisin, Senen, Katedralet. *Cfare artistesh jane ata qe nuk shkruajne poezi, kenge apo nuk pikturojne dicka nga vendet e Europes ku kane shkuar e jetojne? Arti ka kodet e veta, ska kufij, piramida, dogana, *kombesi*. *Kombesia* e tij eshte perkryerja, bukuria.* Me kete shfrim, Maks Velo kerkon nje pendese nga kombi i vet, sidomos nga intelektualet: pendese prej rremetit te komunizmit dhe erozionit qe solli sundimi otoman. Keto dy ide jane bibla e tij, ne mos gabofsha. Dhe pertej tyre: Liria. Liria politike, ajo e mendimit, posacerisht liria e krijimit.*

----------


## Brari

maksi  admiron edvinin..
maksi admiron nje tirane pa bar lule bahce e peme..por beton squfur xham.. e varavingo miliona makinash..

maksi sot eshte b.ith e brek me ata qe instaluan shtetin qe te burgos ne biruca me nga 10 20 vjet per nje llaf goje..
pik..

----------


## i humburi

njof njonin qe bohet keq sa nigjo fjalet e ronsishme ''elita shqiptare'' biles i trazohet stomaku....sot per shum arsye objektive,me te vertet te tilla.s ka kushte me thon ''el.kom.''pmv ka lloj ngjyres ose mun themi pikrisht per shkak te saj        se dyti, e per shkak te interesit vulgar se pari.....
 nejse xhonem se u vec pes klas kom, po a mun m thot nonjoni mu ene fukarejve qer se cilat jon kriteret qe karakterizojn apo tipizojn ''eliten''? 

 e di kuj i them elit u? 
          Rexhep Mitrovices per njat artikull qe shkroj,a part pozicjonimit politik,se nji intelektual i vertwet sado qe, qoffte ene mceftas,mshi... me pofitike dmth qendro ku e ku mo nolt
          Tahir Kolgjinit, per njat liber mi te shkretin tradhtar Esat Pasha e ca gjona tjera
          Farinata degli Umberti, po se patet ngju noj her lexoni nji shenim me germa t vogla ke ''Ferri'' i Aligerit ...po botimi i par ktu e nja 30 vite mo par

 sa per Maxin,me sinqeritet e dashamirsi, them se,ne shkallen hierarqike prei
fatos deri ke AP, ti akordohet titolo fatos....jo aq per vlera intelektuale a tjeter se sa per personazhitetin e tij....
    Thirrje komtare urbi et orbi '' Te lejm ne rrenat ne budallalliqet,rrnoft Qazim be Mulletja''

----------


## white-knight

*Maks Velo ka kontribuar shume per pikturen shqiptare





Hapet ne Durrës ekspozita personale e piktorit te njohur Maks Velo  
E Enjte, 13 Janar 2005 
Piktori Maks Velo ka hapur dy ditë me pare ne Galerine e Artit "Jozef" ne Durrës një ekspozite me 35 punime te tij, kryesisht ne akrilik. Ne ceremonine e perurimit te ekspozites, piktori Ksenofon Dilo qe ka pershendetur, ka vleresuar stilin e veçantë dhe frymën e re artistike, qe Maks Velo solli ne artet tona figurative. Velo ka prezantuar ne ekspoziten e tij të parë ne Durrës punime, ne te cilat trajtohet tema e fatit te njeriut shpesh here i percudnuar dhe here te tjera ne kerkim te identitetit te humbur. Artdashesit pjesmarres ne perurimin e ekspozites vleresuan punimet "Ceta e Shahin Matrakut", "Labereshat", etj. Kompozimet janë punuar ne periudhën 1990-2002, ndërsa ekspozita hapet me një peisazh nga qyteti i Durresit. Kjo është ekspozita e 38-te personale e piktorit Maks Velo, ndërsa ka marrë pjesë edhe ne 17 ekspozita te tjera kolektive brenda vendit, si dhe ne Francë, Poloni, Itali, Egjipt, SHBA, Tunizi, etj. 



Ekspozita/Piktura e Maks Velos, pas gjysmë shekulli në Durrës 

Maks Velo, Koralet lavi pas gjysmë shekulli në Durrës


Elsa Demo

Lavia, është fisnike. Jo për të paragjykuar kanavacën, po është tjetër gjë. E freskët në rezistencën e saj. Pra të jesh piktor, nuk do të thotë intuitë, kulturë e instikt, dhe zanat do të thotë. Maks Velo i mbetet besnik teknikës me letër të lagur, lavisë apo vizatimeve me tush. Ashtu siç do të paraqitej për herë të parë në publik, me 35 vizatime varur në muret e kubesë së Torres së Durrësit në 8 maj 1958. Bëhet gati gjysmë shekulli dhe Velo ekspozon për herë të dytë në Durrës, në galerinë e re "Jozef", e cila për fat ndodhet afër Torres. Ka ekspozuar 35 punë të viteve 90-2002. Velo ekspozon rrallë, për të mos thënë fare, me ekspozita personale. Tek-tuk sheh ndonjë punë të tij në ndonjë ekspozitë kolektive. Tek kjo paraqitje e fundit, ai sjell një seri punësh ku ngjyra dhe lëvizja e figurave të krijojnë përfytyrimin e koraleve. Në tërësi është një valle koralesh me gjitha nuancat që ato japin kur drita e diellit i pëshkon në fund të ujërave. Ai që e njeh nga afër pikturën e Velos, apo ata që janë frenuar ta shohin do të gjejnë në këtë ekspozitë rrëfimin naiv prej fëmijë dhe pjekurinë e artistit që nuk e nxë piktura. Formatet janë më të mëdha sikur shenjta primitive të Velos kërkojnë më shumë hapësirë dhe vetiu të ndjellin një lloj gëzimi.
Me pikturën, letërsinë, polemikën, publicistikën, studimin, Maks Velo, është njeriu dhe intektuali që me frymën e dyshimit racional që e karakterizon, i ka shërbyer nga pak dhe gjithmonë ndërgjegjes sonë të përbashkët e të trazuar, intelektuali i ndërgjegjes në ditët tonë më të vështira.
Intervista
Nuk është pak, gati gjysmë shekulli, për t'ju pyetur si e shihni qytetin ku "keni hapur" ekspozitën e parë në muret e Torres së Durrësit, dhe tani po ekspozoni për herë të dytë.
Në ekspozitën time të parë kam paraqitur 35 vizatime nga Durrësi. I përkisnin rrugicave të këtij qyteti. Të gjitha ishin peizazh urban. Pas gjysmë shekulli, patjetër që qyteti ka ndryshuar shumë në kontekstin social e urban, veç qendrave të vjetra me trashëgimi me influenca përtej Adriatikut dhe sigurisht edhe me ndikime nga bota islame. Kishte edhe një seri vilash të viteve '20 që për mua ishin më të bukurat. Sot ka një çorientim të pastudiuar mirë. Tirana dhe Durrësi, janë dy qytete që kanë pësuar më shumë agresion në kontekstin urban. E quaj të rëndësishëm vendimin që Këshilli i Minstrave mori këto ditë që ndalon ndërtimet e larta në zonat arkeologjike. Ndërsa në kontekstin social, në Durrës, kanë ndërruar shumë gjëra për mirë. Kjo është tendencë e qyteteve bregdetare. Dikur, të gjithë ne që shkonim në Durrës, gjëja e parë që të shkonte në mendje, ishte të arratiseshe. Tani me këtë lëvizje tragetesh kjo është tejkaluar. 
Atëkohë, do të ekspozoja për herë të parë në atë kube kalaje, ndërsa tani në një galeri që premton dhe jep garanci për një ekspozim dinjitoz të veprave të artit. Kjo është iniciativë personale e Aurel Kaculinit, por që besoj se ka ardhur edhe nga një kërkesë intuitive e qytetarëve. Durrësi pretendon të shkrihet me Tiranën në një të ardhme. Prandaj duhet të fillojë edhe fuzioni i vlerave kulturore, të mos ketë shumë dallim ndërmjet dy qyteteve. Pararendës për këtë është arti. Ne kemi parë se këto ditë Durrësi ka qenë protagonist me teatrin, pikturën dhe muzikën. Ky fuzion duhet t'i kalojë barrierat zyrtare dhe artistët e Tiranës ta ndiejnë veten jo si në një qytet tjetër provincial. Në këtë kuadër, edhe ekspozita ime është në këtë marrëdhënie. 

Në këtë ekspozitë, një nga elementët që u konstatua ishte ky kalimi që kanë bërë figurat tuaja nga miniatura, në format më të madh, sikur kërkojnë hapësirë më shumë.
Kjo ka ardhur natyrshëm. Të gjitha vizatimet janë në letër, lavi dhe akrilik dhe vetëm një në vaj. Nuk kam ndonjë paragjykim për kanavacën, por unë zgjedh atë që më kënaq më shumë dhe më ka plotësuar ato kërkesat e mia ndaj pikturës. Vizatimet në letër i punoj në sasi të madhe. Në Shqipëri akoma nuk është kuptuar kjo gjë nga galeristët dhe koleksionistët. Letra ARCHE që unë përdor nuk plasaritet dhe ngjyra nuk ndërron. 

Përse i quani figura imazhet që ju hidhni në letër. Figurë dhe imazh mund të duket lojë fjalësh
Unë bëj teatër. Janë shumë shenja për të cilat më kanë thënë që janë dhe "shumë skulpturale". Janë një sinfoni figuracioni. Unë mundohem të pikturoj një muzikë konfigurative të cilat transmetojnë një gjerdan bërthamash të koncentruar marrëdhëniesh njerëzore. Dhe mendoj se janë një ekspresionizëm abstrakt, shumë primitiv, i pasuruar qysh nga ajo ekspozitë e parë në vitin 58.

çfarë ju ka mbetur nga 35 vizatimet e asaj kohe?
Ato janë, kanë shpëtuar, pasi në vitin 75, para arrestimit tim i nisa drejt Francës, dhe i mora në 1992. Disa i kam ekspozuar.

Nga vizatimet e asaj kohe që gjeni mënyrën për t'i treguar nganjëherë, duken tendenca të qarta të pikturës që ju bëni sot, sidomos kontakti dhe adhurimi juaj për artin figurativ popullor.
Eshtë bërë një hop cilësor pas vitit 92 kur shkova në Paris. Kontakti me artin modern më bëri t'i rivlerësoj, t'i pastroj, t'i kualifikoj krijimet e mia. Njeriu dhe artisti koshient (sepse ka dhe artistë jo koshientë në atë që bëjnë), bën një rivlerësim të veprës së vet. Megjithatë artisti bën një gjetje në jetën e vet, prurja e tij personale është një, vetëm një. Kjo lloj figure që përmendëm më sipër është një mpiksje, koagulim i brendshëm që të kthesh në konfiguracion gjithë marrëdhëniet njerëzore që nga primitiviteti deri më sot dhe për këtë më janë dashur edhe cikle të tëra për t'u shprehur. 
Në to janë marrëdhënie ndërmjet dy figurave: marrëdhënie e figurës me traun që për mua është simbol i ndërtimit dhe punës; marrëdhënia me sferën si trajtesë e fluiditetit dhe ëndrrës; cirku si një çudi dhe kërkesë për tjetërsim; dhe tragjizmi e egërsia njerëzore në ciklin e diktaturës.

Në fakt me këtë çikël të fundit, për një kohë ju jeni paragjykuar si piktor që s'dini të bëni tjetër veç "figurave", të fiksuara për tmerr pas diktaturës. Kështu janë parë deri vonë.
Sepse ishte prezantimi im i parë pas 20 vjetësh, i dhimbshëm, i fuqishëm, ai i vitit '91. Dhe u krijua përshtypja sikur s'dija të bëja gjë tjetër. Në të vërtetë ai ishte reflektimi im i gjatë në burg. Hedhja e atij cikli ishte shumë i shpejtë dhe u mbyll brenda dy vjetësh. Pas tij erdhi marrëdhënia me kryqin, si simbol i sakrificës njerëzore. 
Në fund të fundit, unë nuk kam ndonjë paragjykim për mënyrën e shprehjes dhe për këtë kam botuar albumet me vizatime portrete dhe albumin për Nënë Terezën.

Nga sa u shprehët del se ju e njihni pikturën tuaj.
Kur e shoh ecurinë time, vë re se jam ndalur në fenomene me gravitet që duhen shprehur me figuracion. Mendoj se thjeshtësia dhe primitiviteti është kontakti më i fuqishëm me artin modern. Sepse unë pranoj atë pjesë të modernitetit që është racional dhe njerëzor. Dhe jam shumë i ftohtë ndaj modernitetit si lojë që reflekton mungesën e aftësive profesionale.

Sulltan, jeniçerë, tumane, janë "personazhet" tuaj që na kujtojnë gjithashtu një fenomen që ka rënduar në historinë tonë. Ju pse i zgjidhni?
Jam munduar të jap gjithë atë kronikë të dhimbshme të Shqipërisë në kontakt me botën islame. Meqë jeniçerët kanë qenë repartet më të pamëshirshëm dhe të përgatitur për masakra. Ishin repartet pararojë të sulmeve në Ballkan e Evropë. Jeniçerët janë simbol i tërë të keqes që ne pësuam nga Orienti.

Keni njohur më parë artin popullor apo atë modern kur ky i fundit tek ne ishte i ndaluar jo vetëm të bëhej, edhe të shihej me sy?
Nuk është ekzakt kështu. Në vitin 55 kishte nisur të qarkullonte libri sovjetik dhe në periudhën 50-70 ne mund të shihnim art modern. Nuk duhet harruar atëkohë influenca e kinemasë italiane e franceze. Por unë mendoj se artisti duhet të ketë në dorë një gjë konkrete, të prekshme. Objekti ka një fuqi që s'e ka libri. Në këtë kuptim isha i dhënë pas artit popullor. Ai ka një primitivitet dhe modernitet të jashtëzakonshëm që në kërkimin e formës tejkalon edhe artistët e kultivuar. Sidomos në raportin e ngjyrave në tekstil, tejkalon edhe artistët e dekorativitetit. 
Kam vazhduar të shkruaj për artin popullor. Kjo tregon se raporti im me të nuk është i sipërfaqshëm as i përkohshëm. 
Dhe tani pasi pashë e pasi dola, mendoj se arti ynë popullor është shumë i fuqishëm. Në ekspozitën e fundit në "George Pompidou", të artistit Max Ernst, pashë edhe një seri maskash motivet e të cilave Ernst i kishte marrë në Amerikë. Por maskat në gur, të cilat i kam parë dhe studiuar në disa fshatra të Korçës, si Dardha, me fuqinë abstraguese e tejkalonin forcën e artit të Ernst.

Për herë të parë në publik
Në vjeshtë shkova në Durrës dhe mora një vilë në plazh; dimrin e kalova aty. fillova të mendoj për të plotësuar ciklin me vizatime nga arkitektura qytetare. Shpesh dilja në rrugicat e vjetra të Durrësit dhe bëja vizatime. Duke shkuar anës bregdetit shihja se në Torrën e kalasë hynin e dilin jevgat fshesare. Një mbasdite hyra aty. Ishte dimër dhe kishin ndezur zjarr, tymi shpërndahej në tërë kupolën me tulla. I bëra një letër kryetarit të Komitetit Ekzekutiv ku i propozoja pastrimin e Torrës. Kjo u pranua dhe unë bëra restaurimin e saj. Aty, në vitin 1958 çela një ekspozitë me vizatimet e bëra në Durrës. Kjo ka qenë ekspozita ime e parë në publik. Parqita vizatime me tush si dhe fotografi të rrugëve dhe banesave të vjetra. Disa nga ato i kam akoma. Pas një vit qëndrimi, e pashë se aty në Komunalen e Durrësit nuk mund të bëja asgjë, ndaj u largova nga Durrësi me dëshirën time.
Marrë nga libri i Maks Velos "Paralel me arkitekturën" 1998

Ksenofon Dilo 
E kam ndjekur krijimtarinë e Maks Velos prej vitit 1959, kur skiconte në Pazarin e Vjetër. Më pëlqente që një arkitekt merrej me pikturë. Piktura e tij ka pasur një gjuhë të ndryshme nga ajo e bashkëkohësve të asaj kohe, një prirje moderne qysh në zanafillë. Eshtë një nga disidentët e heshtuar të asaj kohe. Ndoqa ekspozitën e fundit në Durrës ku gjeta një artist të konsoliduar, që i kishte shtuar krijimtarisë së tij gamën e subjekteve. Këtu i referohem edhe ekspozitës së tij të parë pas 20 vjetësh, atë të vitit 1991, kur Velo na njohu më me ato miniaturat e tij bardh e zi. Suprizë për mua ishte këtë herë koloriti shumë i kultivuar, i çuditshëm, në ato tablo si në mugëtirë. Maks Velo ka shumë për të thënë.*

----------


## SKRAPARI

Eshte per tu cuditur; Maxi ka bere burg politik ne kohen e Enverit dhe sot perseri shoqerohet me enveriste.

Ne Shqiperi nuk eshte cudi te lajthisesh.

----------


## white-knight

*Maks Velo: Kush më burgosi


INTERVISTA
Maks Velo 
Piktori i mirenjohur Maks Velo, ne nje interviste per Blendi Fevziun ne emisionin e tij te perjavshem te Tv Klan, Opinion+, rrefen gjithcka per jeten e tij. Arkitekt, piktor, shkrimtar, Velo ndalet qe nga ardhja ne jete ne Paris, vala e ndjekjes dhe arrestimit e deri ne koleksionin e mrekullueshem prej nje mije veprash qe disponon

Arkitekt, piktor, shkrimtar? Cili do te ishte percaktimi me i mire, qe une mund te perdor per ju?

Une nuk i kam bere keto gjera, ne kuptimin, as per falsitet, as per pasuri. Nuk mund ti ndaj. Une kam kaluar nje aktivitet si studiues, kam shume botime, kam shume artikuj, rreth 20 artikuj i kam vetem per artin popullor. 

Zoti Velo, jeni i lindur ne Paris, me mama me nenshtetesi amerikane, por dardhar ne thelb. Nje miksim shume i cuditshem...

Ne Dardhe kane qene 22 piktore ikonografe dhe kishin nje atelie ne malin Athos. Nje nga ata paraardhesit e mi ka qene nje nga keta prifterinjte ikonografe. Gjyshi, nga ana e babait, kishte nje sharre ne Janine, prisnin trupa dhe i shisnin ne qytet. Babai studioi ne Zosimea dhe pastaj ne Athine universitetin per mjekesi dhe u kthye. Tani te marrim gjyshin e mamase. Ne 1900 iken mergimtaret e pare nga Korca ne Amerike. Ishte Koli Kristofori, qe eshte dhe shqiptari i pare qe ka prekur token amerikane, bashke me 17 te tjere dhe mbas tyre shkuan dhe nga fshatrat, e nga te paret ka qene gjyshi nga ana e mamase. Mamaja lindi ne Boston dhe erdhi vajze ne Dardhe per te kaluar dhe disa kohe. 

Dardhare qe niseshin drejt Amerikes, pa pasur nje informacion per te, besoj...?

Po, sigurisht, perderisa ishte grupi i pare. Babai punonte mjek ne Korce dhe ne kohen e Zogut drejtoria e shendetesise nuk kishte asnje okulist ne Shqiperi. Ndaj dhe e cuan ne Paris per specializim. Ne kete kohe vjen dr. Kristidhi nga Manastiri. Sidoqofte, babai beri specializimin ne Paris dhe une linda gjate kohes qe ai beri specializim, pra ishte dhe vellai tjeter. 

Po me pas, babai yt ka banuar ne Tirane apo ne Dardhe?

Jo. Kur u kthyem, u kthyem ne Korce, prape, dhe ishte mjek ne spitalin e Korces. Gjithe ato vite i kaluam ne Korce, pushtimin italian, luften.

Mbani mend dicka nga ajo kohe?

Po, sigurisht. Madje kisha fotografi, qe mi nxoren dhe ne gjyq, isha i vogel, me italianet. 

Dhe perse vlente kjo fotografi ne gjyq?

Per te me thene qe isha fashist. 

Ne cmoshe ishe ne ate kohe?

Atehere isha 4 vjec.

Si ishte Korca, qe ju mbani mend ne rinine tuaj te hershme?

Ne fakt, Korca ishte nje qytet me disa vlera te rendesishme, te trasheguara. Domethene, atje kishin shume rendesi te gjitha festat fetare.

Kishte meri midis myslimaneve dhe ortodokseve?

Qe te jem i sakte, nuk ishte problemi nese kishte meri, por qe kishte nje disnivel te theksuar. Nga lumi dhe nga ana tjeter, shihej disniveli i ndryshimit te menyres se jeteses. Pastaj ishte nje pazar shume i mire, shume i bukur, shume i gjalle, me gjithe zejet, ishin hanet, ishin gjashte hane. 

Si ishte Korca e atyre viteve?

Korca e atyre viteve ishin qytet me nje jete shume borgjeze, me Birra Korcen, me kafene Kursalin, me koncertet qe jepeshin.

Kishte Kursal dhe ne Korce?

Po kishte. 

A ka ndonje domethenie fjala Kursal?

Duhet te jete ndonje emer kafeje, ku shkonin keta jashte ne Athine ose ne Rome dhe e sillnin. Pastaj, me rendesi ishin dy kinema, Maxhestiku dhe Lluksi. Lluksi u dogj dhe ngeli Maxhestik, qe me vjen keq qe u transformua si sauna. Aty shihnim filmat. 

Cila ishte shtysa qe ju coi drejt studimeve per arkitekture?

E para, qe ketu sa u celen institutet. Ishin celur pedagogjiket ne 47-48 dhe atehere filluan u celen me ndihmat e ruseve: bujqesori, mjekesori dhe inxhinieria, keto te treja. Meqenese une jashte nuk mund te shkoja dot. 

Pse nuk mund te shkoje jashte?

Nuk mund te shkoja dot, se ishte puna e biografise. 

Cili ishte problemi juaj me biografine, babi juaj kishte qene mjek?

Po, por ishte nje mjek, te cilin e kishin denuar dy here. Nje here Petrit Dumja me cetat e Kolonjes dhe nje here se kishte marre ilacet, qe kishte blere dhe i vendosi ne qilar. Nuk i dorezoi e ia konfiskuan, edhe e denuan. Domethene, ishte nje njeri jo i partise, ishte i terhequr, e cuan ne Maliq, ne Kelcyre, ne Burrel, mezi e kthyen, pra nuk ishte i pare me sy te mire. 

Perse zgjodhet arkitekturen?

E para, nuk ishte arkitekture, por ishte Instituti Politeknik, ishte inxhinieri ndertimi dhe ne, disa, qe ishim me te mire, une dhe Petraq Kolevica te kursi yne dhe te tjere, na specializuan per arkitekture.

Kishit ndonje pasion ju, personalisht, per te?

Sigurisht qe kisha, sepse une vizatoja, vizatoja qe i vogel. Madje, isha akoma student, kur kam bere ekspoziten e pare ne korridoret e gjimnazit Qemal Stafa, qe eshte tani. Aty tek korridoret kam bere punet, qe i ekspozova ne Berat, Gjirokaster, Sarande, duke shkuar atje. Keshtu qe, ishte hera e pare, qe nje student ekspozonte dicka dhe pastaj ekspoziten tjeter e bera tek Tora e Durresit, se me cuan ne Durres dhe aty e restaurova Toren. Pastaj bera ne Tirane. 

Ju thate se e kishit shume te veshtire te shkonit me shkolle jashte per arsye te biografise. A menduat qe duke u marre me art me biografine qe kishit ju mund te kishit me shume probleme?

Ti mua me njeh mire dhe une jam nje njeri i pasionit. Une nuk kam shume logjike ne kuptimin e zgjedhjes se ketyre gjerave. Cdo gje e kam bere me pasion, as nuk e kam bere per fitim, per poste, per grade etj. Pra, mua me conte pasioni drejt cdo gjeje dhe u dogja nga pasioni. 

Si u dogje nga pasioni?

U dogja, sepse shkova ne Spac, eshte gati si ai ferri i kucedres.

A e keni mesuar ndonjehere, perse shkuat ne Spac, ka shume njerez qe shprehen sot, se nuk e dine shkakun real pse jane burgosur...?

Sic te thashe, une gjithmone kam vepruar me instinkt dhe qe nga viti 64 ka vizatimet e para abstrakt, qe i kam, se shpetuan, disa se i kisha ne France, e i mora ne 92. 

Si i niset ne France?

I nisa me nje profesor francez, qe jepte shkolle tek gjuhet e huaja. 

Ishte e mundur kjo ne ate kohe?

Tani, une shkova atje dhe e takova ne oborr. Kaq ishte e mundur dhe i nisa e i mora ne 92. 

Ju pritet afro 20 vjet...

Po. Pra, une u mora me art abstrakt dhe u mora me analizen e artit primitiv shqiptar, sepse ajo mu duk gjeja ku une mund te merrja dicka. Domethene, etnografia, guret e punuar, furrat, druvaret, kenget.

Ju keni pasur edhe nje koleksion, nuk e di nese e keni ende?

Kam pak, kam disa gjera dhe iu dhashe koleksionit te grumbullimit te skulptures popullore. Pra, cdo gje qe ishte primitive ne Shqiperi, mua me terhiqte dhe nga kjo nxirrja, dhe keto, po ti shohesh tani, nuk jane vetem figura primitive, qe vijne nga nje burim i larget. Kjo me beri qe te mpiksem dhe te konsolidohem qe ne 64-en. Une bija gjithmone ne sy dhe nje pjese e ketyre artisteve, me detyra te posacme, i dinin te gjitha me saktesi se cfare kisha une ne sirtar. Ne fakt, kur me arrestuan...

Ata dinin me saktesi dhe cfare kishit ju ne shtepine tuaj?

Po, te gjitha gjerat. 

Sigurimi?

Po.

Pra ju keni qene ne ndjekje te vazhdueshme deri nga njerez te aferm?

Vazhdimisht, sepse ishin te gjitha bisedat, te gjitha gjerat, ishin 10 vjet, 15 vjet. Qe nga 60.

Dhe ku u arrestuat?

Ne 1978, me 14 tetor. 

Pra, per 18 vjet, afersisht, ju keni qene ne ndjekje. A e ndjenit ju kete ndjekje, kete kercenim?

Une ndjekjen e ndieja, por gjithmone njeriu ka nje shprese, qe kjo eshte kot, qe ata do te kuptojne, se une nuk kam asnje gje te keqe, se realisht nuk kisha asnje gje te keqe. Punoja shume dhe eshte nje pjese e punes dhe nuk ka se si, e para. E dyta, qe une keto gjera nuk i beja me imponim, nuk i varja mureve, i kisha ne shtepi, nuk kishte asnje gje. Por, pastaj precipitoi... Po te shohesh materialet e fundit te mbledhjeve te byrose, jane te tmerrshme, jane njerez perbindesha dhe ti shohesh me radhe se si ato akuzojne dhe pastaj kapen ata qe akuzohen. 

Cili ishte kercenimi, qe ju i sillnit shoqerise shqiptare?

Kercenimi ishte ky: Shoqeria jone ka pasur nje doze ligesie dhe e ka, ne nje mase shume te madhe. 

Edhe e ka ende?

E ka akoma. Ne nje mase shume te madhe, nje berthame ligesie. 

Ne ate kohe e ka pasur me shume?

E ka pasur me shume?! Ku shfaqet?

Sepse atehere mund te realizoje kete gje, tani nuk e realizon dot aq shume.

Ku shfaqet kjo ligesi?

Une kete e kam perballur tek koleget. Une kam disa vizatime te 64-es, qe jane me rendesi, jo vetem per mua, por per historine e piktures sone dhe asnje nuk vjen ta bleje ne galeri. Asgjekund nuk blen dot nga ato dhe ata e dine kete, ja ligesia. Pervec spiunimit qe me bene, dolen 13 artiste atje, qe me akuzonin me sallen plot. Gjyqi im ishte i vetmi gjyq me artiste, qe u be me publik. As Mihallaq Luarasi, as Edison Gjergo, te gjithe, askujt nuk i eshte bere gjyqi ne publik. Gjyqet beheshin ne nje dhome. Kurse gjyqi im ne Tirane u be ne publik me ftese. 

Ju u arrestuat ne 14 nentor 1978. Ku ishit momentin e arrestimit?

Dola nga shtepia, po shkoja ne trotuar, te trotuari i Demnerit, atje ku eshte tani bixhozi, aty me ka thirrur nga mbrapa hetuesi Dhimiter Shkodrani dhe me moren. 

E mendove, qe ne momentin e pare, qe po te arrestonin?

Po, po, e dija. 

Dhe ku iu cuan?

Direkt ne qeli.

Sa kohe qendruat ne qeli?

Gjashte muaj. Deri ne prill te 1979, kur u be gjyqi.

Keto gjashte muaj ne qeli ishit vetem apo me njerez te tjere?

Isha vetem pese muaj, kur u mbyll dosja, pastaj me futen dy veta. Nje pilot, te cilit i kishte ngjare nje aksident me avion dhe Gjergj Pecin. 

Cila ishte akuza?

Akuzat, ato i formulonin ne nje menyre qe te goditeshe, qe po te kishe ndonje gje atje, ta varje veten ne moment. Ishte shume e rende.

Cila ishte akuza konkrete, qe ju bene?

Konkrete ishte, kunder vijes se partise, kunder artit te realizmit socialist, i degjeneruar, shoqerisht i demshem. 

I pranuat keto akuza?

Nuk i pranova ne asnje gjyq. Domethene, ajo salla ka qene plot. 

Ne cdate ju nxoren ne gjyq?

Ne 16 prill 1979, gjashte muaj pas arrestimit. 

Mund te ma tregoni se si nisi?

Gjyqi u be ne gjykaten te Rruga e Durresit ne katin e siperm dhe ishte me ftesa. Erdhi mamaja, por nuk e lejuan te futet. E lejuan vetem kur u dha vendimi. Gjate te gjithe seances nuk e lejuan. Ishin 13 deshmitare. 

Cilet ishin keta?

Shumica ishin artiste.

Miqte te tu apo jo?

Gjithe miqte e mi. Madje dy i kisha pasur studente, u kisha dhene mesim. Madje i kundershtova sa munda. Skena kishte nga me absurdet. Prokurori thoshte - Vang Gongu, edhe une i thosha: Zoti prokuror, nuk thuhet ashtu, por Van Gogu. Me thoshte mua, duke vene ne tavoline nje koke te Xhelardos ne dru: Ja cfare ka bere i akuzuari. I thosha une: Kjo nuk eshte puna ime, por e mjeshtrit popullor. Ti ia ke mesuar ta beje keshtu. - Ska se si tia mesoj une atij, se nuk degjon ai, edhe sikur tia mesoj. Me nje fjale skena qesharake, absurde. Ngrinin vizatimet e mia, qe ishin nja 100 pune, qe ua tregonin salles dhe ajo qe nuk e harroj kurre, qe u dha vendimi dhe tere salla duartrokiti me ovacion. 

Kjo ishte nje gje e zakonshme ne ate kohe...?

Gje e zakonshme, po, por nje gje shume e poshter. 

E kujtoni ende kete duartrokitje?

Gjithmone, sa here me dalin perpara te gjithe artistet, jane fals te gjithe.

Si jane fals te gjithe?

Jane fals, jane njerez pa vlere. 

A ju ka qelluar, qe kur keni dale nga burgu te perballeni me ndonje prej atyre njerezve, qe ju kane akuzuar?

Po, jam perballur. Per shembull, me nje deshmitar qe ka qene Dhimiter Trebicka, ish-drejtori i galerise, dhe me tha; Maksi, une, tha, nuk isha mire nga mendte e kokes. I thashe, po te ishe drejtor, ishe mire, po mos ishe mire nga mendte e kokes, nuk do te ishe drejtor i galerise. Po ti per drejtor ishe ne rregull dhe per te leshuar deshmi kunder meje nuk ishe ne rregull?! 

A ke ndjere ndonjehere deshiren per tu hakmarre ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter ndaj tyre?

E kam kete deshire, qe te gjithe te dine se kush jane ata, se cfare kane thene ata. 

Cilat ishin akuzat e tyre, pak a shume?

Akuzat keto ishin... Maksi na ka folur ne mesim per artin modern. Ky njeri eshte i degjeneruar, ky mbron Perendimin, shikojini punet. Ky grate shqiptare i ben nudo. 

I benit me te vertete nudo?

Po kisha bere atje ne institut, tek akademia. Ishte modelja qe pozonte dhe kur kishte pozuar per studentet, kisha bere edhe une, nuk kisha bere gjera te tjera, pervec asaj. Po ishte problemi, se ky ishte kunder gruas shqiptare, kunder emancipimit. Eshte me Kinen, me Mosken, me Ameriken. Te lexosh marrezite e ekspertizes, se bere nga Kujtim Buza, Foto Stamo e Skender Milori jane... sa qe njehere ne Mineapolis ne Minesota ia dhashe kryetarit te Bashkimit te Gazetareve te Minieapolis. Ishim ne nje barbeky dhe ia dhashe te lexonte vendimin e gjyqit dhe me tha, se kjo nuk eshte e mundur, ti e ke bere vete kete. Nuk arrinte ta besonte. 

Sa vjet u denuat me keto?

Maksimumi me kete nen merrje 10 vjet dhe dua tju them, qe ne Bullgari, ne kete kohe, neni i agjitacion-propagandes ishte 2-3 vjet. Te ne ishte 3-10 dhe atje ishin 30 te denuar. Kete te fundit e kam lexuar tek Ylli i Drites, nje studim i nje akademiku bullgar. 

Sa vjet ndenjet ne burg?

Bera 8 vjet burg ne Spac.

Ne momentin e arrestimit u demtua koleksioni qe ju kishit?

Po, po, sigurisht. Ata vajten ne menyre barbare. Ishte Kujtim Buza ai qe beri seleksionimin, si me thene. Domethene, qe nuk i moren te gjitha, u moren ato qe ishin armiqesore. Nje kamion te tere moren, nje kamion Zis, qe e kisha perpara ne hetuesi, e sa here shkoja atje, i shihja ato punet e mia te hedhura. Tere jeta ime e hedhur dhe pastaj me vendim gjyqi u dogjen. 

Ju vinte keq kur shihnit, megjithese ne ato kushte kur iu kercenohej jeta kjo ishte nje dhimbje me e vogel?

Megjithate, te vjen keq, sepse zvogelohet ajo qe ti ke dashur dhe qe ke punuar duke e pare te perbaltur. I dogjen te gjitha keto pune. 

Pra nga koleksioni juaj, i atyre puneve moderne te asaj kohe, nuk ka mbetur me asgje?

Jo, ato i dogjen. Shpetuan disa. Ishte nje perballe zyres se ruajtjes te ketyre te konfiskuarave: ishte zyra e permbarimit dhe nje permbarues e njihte ate zonjen qe punonte atje, Rupo Sako, dhe, sic me tha vete, mbas punes, kur mbaronte, nje nga ato e fuste ne cante.

Dhe ti ktheu me pas?

Me ktheu gjysmat. 

Cila ka qene jeta ne burgjet shqiptare te asaj kohe? Ju keni qene ne burg nga viti 1978 deri ne 1986.

Gjithmone ka nje raport ndermjet jetes normale, jashte, dhe burgut. Ky raport shfaqet ne te gjitha format, me godinen, me rregullat, me ushqimin, me jetesen, me revista.

Kam lexuar ne nje nga librat tuaj mbas viteve 90, ku thoshit, se momenti me i lumtur ishte apeli i mengjesit. Si mund te kete njeriu kenaqesi nga apeli i mengjesit?

Tani duhet ta percaktoj, qe aty beheshin dy apele gjate dites, sepse ishte nje tarrace e madhe, qe e kishte bere Bumci kete dhe ne te cilen nuk lejoheshim te hipnim gjate dites, vetem gjate kohes se apelit. Por apeli zgjaste derisa mblidheshin njerezit, kerkoheshin.

Sa veta ishin ne Spac gjate asaj kohe?

Kur vajta une ishin 800, kur ika nga aty ishin gati 1300. Maksimumi Spaci ka arritur ne 1380 vete. 

1400 veta dhe sa metra katrore?

Ishin vetem dy pallate dhe arritem ne nje dhome 52 veta. 

Ne cpermasa dhoma?

Ne 3 kate dhoma ishte 10 metra me 4 dhe na u zvogelua deri ne 80 centimetra gjeresia e deri ne 60 centimetra, qe arriti ne fund. 

Cfare ishin njerezit e tjere, qe ishin ne nje dhome me ju?

Tani nuk eshte mire te mi besh keto pyetje, sepse une i kam thene dhe kam krijuar nje fare reaksioni. Domethene, eshte problemi qe, kete shtesen qe bene ata, e bene ne nje menyre shume te justifikuar dhe qe jep rezultate deri me sot. Cila eshte kjo? Ne fillim nuk ishin keshtu; burgjet 47, 48 dhe 50 ishin vetem politike. Pastaj filluan qe te fusin modelin e kampeve te Siberise, ku nuk futeshin vetem keta njerez, por futeshin edhe vrases ordinere. Prandaj, une kam kerkuar vazhdimisht te hapen dosjet dhe dosjet e te denuarve dhe te shihen sa jane politike puro dhe sa jane hajdute. Per shembull, vriste ai ne veri dhe kalonte kufirin ne Jugosllavi dhe e kthenin jugosllavet, sic eshte ekstradimi sot dhe e denonin 8 vjet per vrasjen dhe 8 vjet per arratisjen, si edhe me bashkim nenesh, 16, dhe e sillnin politik. Ky nuk kishte asnje lidhje me politiken. Kishte nje numer pafundesisht te tille. 

Ishin te dhunshem ne burg?

Sigurisht. Me kane vjedhur gjithe ato gjera. Ne kete rast policia ishte shume me e mire se sa keta. Njehere njeri donte te me hidhte ne furnele, nje kuksian. Me hodhi, me shtyu, por u kapa mbas vagonit. 

Pse?

Sepse na vune te punonim te dyve ne nje nivel. Nivel quhej kur e hidhje materialin poshte dhe pastaj dilte e ishte nje hinke e madhe 60 metra e thelle, ku hidheshin materialet. Ne kete rast, keta shikonin njerezit dhe i analizonin. Ata i kishin thene qe ky artist, njeri i bute, njeri qytetar dhe ti vere perfund?! Dhe ai me tha mua: Do ti besh ti te gjitha, edhe une do te rri! Si? - i thashe une. Ketu ishte problemi. Une nuk pranova, atehere u konfliktuam, vajta ne zyren teknike dhe me thane jo, do vazhdosh. Ne vagonin e hiqnim te dy dhe kur shkova te furnela, ai me shtyu me gjithe vagon dhe u kapa ne vagon. E dola pastaj dhe u zume me kandilat, me cau. Pastaj shkova te komandanti i kampit, Meto Kondi, dhe ai i ardhur dhe e hoqen. 

Zoti Velo, cilet ishin personazhet e njohur te jetes artistike, qe ishin bashke me ju ne burg?

Po une aty kisha Edison Gjergon, i cili u lirua me pare. Kisha Fatos Lubonjen. Fatosi pastaj shkoi ne Burrel. Ishte Ngjela, por qe qendroi shume pak. Ngjela, sic eshte edhe sot, edhe ne burg nuk pyeste as per polici, as per neve. Mendjemadh...

Krijonte probleme?

Jo, jo, nuk krijonte probleme. Por, menyra e te qendruarit, mosperfilles me te gjithe.

Cilat ishin metodat me ekstreme, qe perdoreshin ne burgjet shqiptare? Ka shume pak letersi dokumentare. Pervec asaj qe keni shkruar ju ka disa te Agim Mustes, eshte liber-denimi i Fatos Lubonjes, qe eshte shume interesant, por nuk ka shume. Cili ishte problemi me i veshtire, menyra me ekstreme qe perdornin ne burgjet shqiptare?

Une kam bere nje liste me sa jane autore te burgjeve. Jane nja 30 autore. At Zefi qe ka nje nga deshmite me rreqethese te burgjeve. Prandaj shoqata nuk funksionoi, shoqata u kthye ne nje vend vjedhjesh dhe veprimesh aspak korrekte e aspak dinjitoze. 

Cili ishte problemi me i tmerrshem?

Ishte ridenimi. 

Ky ishte mekanizmi me i tmerrshem qe mbante zap burgun?

Mekanizmi ishte keshtu, mekanizmi i spiunimit. Ministria e Brendshme vendoste cilet nuk do te dilnin nga burgu dhe ia conin listen operativit te kampit dhe operativi, me ane te spiuneve te brendshem, bente ridenimin e tyre. Edhe ketu eshte shume jonormale, qe nje njeri - qe ka cuar dy-tre veta ne plumb dhe i cili ka dale deshmitar per 30 veta - merr shperblime, do te marre pará, si gjithe te tjeret. 

Kjo eshte nje gje, qe kam pershtypjen se nuk zgjidhet?

Jo, zgjidhet. Por nuk kemi dashur ne ta zgjidhim, sepse perderisa te tjeret e kane zgjidhur, mund ta zgjidhim edhe ne. 

Po flisnim per burgjet shqiptare, po flisnim per nje realitet shume te dhimbshem, por edhe shume pak te dokumentuar me pas. Ju me thate qe ekzistojne rreth 30 autore... 

Eshte shume e dhimbshme qe ne e prishem. Te pakten te kishim mbajtur Spacin dhe ishte e mundshme. 

A ka ndonje tentative per ta kthyer Spacin ne nje muze?

Une nuk besoj, se nuk mund te rikthehet ne kete kuptim, jo se nuk mund te instalohet perseri. Por, problemi qendron se kush ka garanci, qe nuk e shkaterrojne prape. Ata kane vjedhur shinat e tri hekurudhave, kane vjedhur stacione treni, zhduken monumente. 

Do te ishte me mire ti kemi dhe te kujtojme apo ti harrojme?

Jo, duhet ti kujtojme, se gjithe bota i kujton, se po te ishte keshtu bota perendimore, gjermanet do ti kishin zhdukur kampet. Po ato mbahen per tu bere me te mire. Prandaj mbahen, qe kjo ti sherbeje kujteses. Kujtesa eshte gjithmone nje fenomen qe pastron. 

A ju duket se kujtesa na ka lene pak ne kete drejtim?

Por, ne i bejme me qellim, nuk na le kujtesa. Por ne e leme kujtesen rruges dhe ecim perpara, sepse duam te bejme te tjera. 

Ne folem per realitetin e burgjeve, por nje realitet kaq i trishtueshem ka qene edhe postburgu apo jo?

Ne janar 86 u lirova...

Si perfshihej ne shoqeri nje ish-i burgosur, sa e veshtire ishte?

Tani ishte problemi ketu, ata mua me bene nje oferte. Tri dite para lirimit me thirren tre oficere te sigurimit, ishte hera e shtate, e sigurisht me ofruan qe te bashkepunoj dhe une nuk pranova. Dhe nese une do bashkepunoja dhe mi thane te gjitha. Me thane: e dime qe je denuar kot. Ma thane vete, pasi kisha mbaruar burgun. Nese do te bashkepunosh, do te kthejme arkitekt, do te japim pafajesine, do te shperblejme etj, etj. Une i thashe kete gje: une tre gjera ne jete nuk i bej dot, te spiunoj, te jem homoseksual dhe te vjedh. Po te isha se do ta kisha bere deri tani, se kjo eshte hera e shtate, edhe jua permenda. 

Nuk reaguan dhunshem?

Jo. U munduan per nje ore te me bindnin. Por, ne fund, pastaj, me thane me qetesi, se ti je armik i betuar, do shkosh punetor gjithe jetes. Dhe kur dola, ketyre te shtepise nuk iu thashe. Menjehere me nisen tek abrazivi me kategorine e pare dhe duke shkelur ligjin e shtetit, qe edhe kur dergohesh per riedukim, kuadrot e larte cohen me kategorine me te larte. 

Cbeje tek abrazivi?

Punoja punetor. Mbaja thaset.

Per sa vjet keni punuar atje?

Deri ne korrik te 1991. 

Pra, per 5 vjet keni punuar punetor. Si qellonte, si ishte jeta e nje ish-te burgosuri; dilte nga burgu ne liri, a kishte percmim, a kishte diferencime?

Po. Te gjithe te benin sikur te ishe nje fantazme. Domethene, nje cope ajri qe levizte dhe nuk te shihnin fare. Keshtu, edhe pastaj, mbas 91 u perqendrua vemendja, u hapen edhe buzeqeshjet, edhe dashurite. 

Mund te ma shpjegoni pak me mire kete, se cdomethene qe ishit nje fantazme qe nuk...

Domethene, te shikoje rruges e asnjeri nuk te shihte.

Benin sikur nuk shihnin?

Po, sigurisht.

Dhe nuk pershendesnin....

Jo, asnjehere. I vetmi, i vetmi dhe e kam thene, e kete gje nuk e harroj, ka qene Kadareja...

Te cilet te kane pershendetur?

Jo vetem me kane pershendetur, por ka qene perpara 15-katershit; une po kthehesha nga abrazivi dhe bera sikur nuk i pashe, qe tu shpetoja. Ata me bertisnin dhe kjo eshte e shkruar qe eshte e vertete. Kur kam pare Driterone me Alfred Ucin qe po ecnin aty te trotuari. Sigurisht, qe i njihja dhe bene sikur une nuk ekzistoja fare. Bene nje grimase, nje pershendetje te lehte. 

A ju ka qelluar ndonje mik i afert, qe nuk ju ka folur...

Te gjithe. 

Si mund te jetonte nje njeri kaq i izoluar, kur edhe miqte benin sikur nuk e shihnin, zoti Velo?

Po pastaj kishte nje gje, duke kaluar burgun kjo gje nuk llogaritej me dhe une kete gje e kisha pare nje here me perpara, te Lek Totoja, te cilin e kisha pasur ne klase ne gjimnaz. Ai u fut ne burg dhe menyra se si sillej Leka, se si shkonte, se si ai bente dhe ate teknike bera edhe une pastaj. 

Ju thoni qe ishte nje arrestim kot, erdhi kot, deshmite ishin. Nderkohe ne librat tuaj, ju vete keni thene, se kishit vendosur te arratiseshit...?

E mire... Por, une tani nuk e bera arratisjen dhe atje une ashtu kam shkruar. Kisha deshire te arratisesha, shkova deri ne Sarande, por nuk bera arratisje. Tani arratisja ime ishte me teper, si ta quaj, se e kam ketu, tani qe une e kam pasaporten amerikane, do te jetoja ne Shqiperi. Ky eshte fakti qe lidhja ime me Shqiperine eshte shume e forte. Por, ishte me teper nje agjitacion artistik, sesa nje urrejtje per Shqiperine. 

Ju keni jetuar ne ate shoqeri, keni pasur mundesine, patet fatin qe te jetonit me pas, sepse shume veta nuk arriten te dalin pertej kufijve te 1990. A ka pasur elita reale Shqiperia para viteve 90 dhe a ka pasur nje jete te dyfishte?

Tani elite ka gjithmone. Domethene, edhe ne nje shoqeri primitive, ku jane fare primitive, si ne Afrike, ka nje elite. Keshtu qe, e kishte nje elite dhe, per shembull, une kisha mik mjaft te afert Skender Luarasin, qe ishte nje njeri i mencur, nje njeri qe te frymezonte. Pra, kishte nje elite, nuk ishte problemi qe nuk kishte elite. Problemi ishte, se kjo elite ishte shume e trembur, shume e deformuar, ketu ishte problemi. Kishte nje reformacion, domethene, qe kishte nje pjese qe rezistonte ne heshtje dhe kishte nje pjese qe tradhtonte veten edhe per hir te...

A do te rishikoni dicka tek vetja, ndaj akuzave qe i keni bere Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve?

Jo, jo. Ata jane sjelle shume keq. Une po te them nje gje, qe nuk e kam thene ndonjehere. Ne Dardhe ishin rreth 30 familje dhe jepej mish nje here ne jave. Te Naska ishte kasapi dhe merrej nje qengj ose nje dele, therej te shtunave dhe ndahej, ne kohen e komunizmit them. Kryetari i Lidhjes bente telefon dhe thoshte: Ma piqni mishin!. Dhe tere fshati ngelej pa ngrene mish. 

Cdomethene kjo?

Ju mund ta verifikoni te kryeplaku i Dardhes, Koli Skende, qe ma ka thene mua. Ishte anetar partie, drejtor i shkolles dhe shko pyet ate, eshte e vertete apo jo. Dhe ka pasur raste qe e ka marre ne telefon prej Tirane dhe i ka thene: Nuk vij dot, por po nis makinen, Gaz-in e Lidhjes dhe ma fusni ne plasmas e ma nisni ne Tirane!. 

Gjithsesi, akuzat tuaja kane shkuar pertej kesaj...

Mire, mire, por kjo me ka vrare shume, kur ma kane thene, treguar. E kishte perseritur disa here, vinte ne Korce, po edhe ne Tirane kete gje. Nje tjeter ishte ne Dardhe; kishte mbledhur letraret e rinj te Devollit qe ishin te tere myslimane dhe mbasi hengri e piu mire raki dardhe e djathe edhe mish, i tha, kauret do i zhdukim. Pastaj mbasi fjeti u cua dhe kuptoi se ckishte thene edhe tha qe gabova. Pra, tani vijme ke lidhja. Cili eshte mendimi per lidhjen... sigurisht qe deri nga viti 45 edhe ju e njihni mire ate situaten, kishte shkrimtare, kishte botues, kishte artist, kishte piktor qe sa kishin filluar. Paskali, Mioja, Buza, sa kishin filluar dhe une i kam pare edhe ekspozitat e para. Per shembull, ekspoziten e 57 qe u be tek akademia, te salla e akademise poshte. Dhe ishte ekspozita e pare. Sigurisht qe lidhja beri nje pune te rendesishme. Domethene, u organizuan, u benin ekspozita, ndihmonte artistet dhe ndikoj ne jeten kulturore. Problemi eshte ketu se cfare ishte rezultati i kesaj pune? A eshte rezultati i bilancit pozitiv apo negativ?

Si ju rezulton ju bilanci?

Bilanci me rezulton qe pervec Kadarese qe nuk ishte produkt i lidhjes per mua. Eshte produkt personal, produkt i Gjirokastres, i te tjera rrethanave. Te tjere ka, Petro Marko, ka shkrimtare te vecante. Por, ne teresi i gjithe ai produkt, te besh kete gje te marresh te gjitha cmimet e Republikes, e cmimeve te para ne ekspozite dhe te ndertosh nje ekspozite me cmimet e para te piktura e skulptura e te shkosh ti shohesh. Do shohesh qe eshte negacioni me i madh ne historine e artit te botes.

Perse eshte negacioni me i madh?

Sepse eshte antiart, Blendi. Ti qe i blen ato, se i blen ato qe i kerkon ato te luftes, nuk i blen si art por si antiart, si deshmi te nje kohe. Por, deshmi antiartistike. 

Tju bej nje pyetje qe nuk i jane bere shume personazheve, ndoshta edhe per specifiken e tyre. Ju keni qene nga ata njerez qe keni aspiruar te dilni pertej asaj shoqerie ku jetoni. Nje shoqeri diktatoriale, jo e lire, me antivlera dhe jo me vlera. Tani qe kemi dale ne nje shoqeri te ndryshme nga ajo qe ne fund te fundit mbeshtet mbi lirine. A ndjeheni i zhgenjyer nga kjo shoqeri, apo keni besuar nje enderr reale, nje enderr qe vlente...?

Une mendoja se fajin e kishte komunizmi. Jo vetem komunizmi. Dua te them se nuk ishte komunizmi qe na coi ne ate gjendje, ishte para komunizmit, ishte 500 vjet Turqi, ketu eshte problemi. Eshte e pashmangshme, ajo periudhe do te paguhet. Ne ate kondita jemi vendi i vetem sepse ato nuk nderruan fene, greket, bullgaret, serbet asnjeri nga keto vende nuk e tradhtoj fene. 

Pra, ju thoni qe jane problem te mbartura?

Jane te mbartura te gjithe dhe shih dokumentacionin e klerikeve katolik qe shkruajne per veriun 600 vjet perpara, 500, 400, jane po te njejtat gjera qe i ke sot dhe i gjithe problemi eshte kjo. Mungesa e dashurise per punen, qe eshte problemi thelbesor i shoqerise shqiptare. 

Zoti Velo keni botuar shume libra. Nje prej tyre sic e thashe eshte botuar ne Paris se bashku me ilustrime... Eshte nje botim special. Doja tju thosha dicka tjeter, dua te lexoj dicka ne fund qe shkruan se ky liber eshte ne 30 ekzemplare, qe eshte liber per koleksionist. 20 ekzemplar titullohet Spac dhe 10 ekzemplare titullohen Rreps e tre ekzemplare numerohen nga I-ja te III-ja. Pse 20 Spac dhe 10 Rreps?

Tani ketu thote qe eshte shtypur ne 1500 ekzemplare ne maj 1988. Dua te shenoj edhe nje gje qe e kam per detyre qe kjo eshte perkthimi i fundit i Kristian Montekos, pastaj ajo u nda nga jeta dhe qe ishte perkthyesja me e mire franceze dhe e kam nje nder. Tani botuesi i kesaj vepre kishte nje shtepi botues tradicionalisht per tekste shkollore nga gjyshi dhe per here te pare do te fillonte tekstin shkollor, por dhe do te fillonte edhe letersi. Atehere, meqenese une isha edhe shkrimtar edhe piktor, mendoi qe te behej edhe nje botim ne 33 kopje qe jane per koleksioniste me nje cmim shume te shtrenjte. Domethene jane 20 ekzemplar Spaci qe eshte kjo, me tjeter kopertine dhe kjo ka nje tjeter gravure brenda, kurse ajo ka tjeter. 

Sa kushtonte nje ekzemplar i tille?

Kjo eshte te 500 euro besoj nje liber i tille. Domethene ajo blihet nga koleksionist pasanike qe e kane si per nder eshte me leter japoneze dhe e pa grisur. Jane edhe tre ekzemplare, por me duket se kjo 500 me duket eshte kjo treshja. Jane edhe tre me lekure qe duhet te jene me te shtrenjte. 

Shkruani perdite?

Po une punoj ne ate periudhe kohe qe me pushton. Nganjehere jam i imazhit nganjehere jam i volumeve dua te punoj arkitekture, skulpture dhe nganjehere jane shkrimet domethene ajo qe ne ate periudhe e kam te paperballueshme qe duhet ta bej eshte se nuk kam pasur edhe ndonje fitim te madh. 

Cili eshte projekti me i madh qe keni ne mendje per te gjitha keto fusha?

Une kam deshire, kam disa projekte arkitekture ne dore. Kam disa makete skulpturash dhe dua te bej ndonje ne qytet dhe kam ja pese libra qe duan te botohen. Tani del nje liber nga Toena dhe titullohet 100 poezi e del ne panairin e librit dhe pastaj dua te botoj ate librin me studimet, shume me rendesi ajo. Ne radhe te pare per imazhet qe ka teatri popullor dhe pastaj kam librin per arkitekturen. Do te deshiroja nje liber me kujtimet e burgut, keto projekte kam. 

Shpresoj qe nje pjese e kujtimeve qe keni sjelle sot nuk kane qene te dhimbshme per ju vete?

Jo, jo. Aftesia e njeriut eshte qe cdo gje ta transformoje ne art edhe dhimbjen. Edhe une kete e kam bere. Pa dhimbje keto vizatime nuk beheshin, i gjithe ky produkt pa dhimbje nuk behej. 

Sa eshte koleksioni juaj?

Po mund te jete 1000 vepra.

Vazhdoni te shisni apo i ruani?

Une kam kenaqesi kur njerezit i marrin dhe me vijne shume mesazhe te mira. 

Intervistoi për OPINION+
Blendi Fevziu*

----------


## Brari

maksi past jeten e gjate e krijimtari  te sukseshme ne pikture e arkitekture..
por.. une nuk pash asnjihere shqetsim nga maksi per cka po behet neper qytet tona qe masakrohen cdo dite nga mafia e ndertimit.. 

ai i tregoj tosit lubonj dhembet nje dizaj kur tosi lubonj kritikonte vepren e mafies se ndertimit.
tosi lubonj megjithse nuk njihet si arkitekt.. shpesh ka treguar vizione moderne per qytetin e tiranes etj..  duke mbajtur anen..e jeshillekut e te vlerave te tjera..

pra maksi ju kundervu tosit pikerisht pse tosi e sheh te miren te bukuren modernen.. me tiran qe ruhen ndertimet historike dhe me zgjerim te hapsirave jeshile.. 

pra maksi eshte me mafien e ndertimit qe dihet ka per shef edvinet e ps-se por dhe tjere..

pra paraja o skrapar.. e ka bere maksin qe te ndihet mire ne shoqeri te boseve  te ndertimit qe jane kelisher enveriste shumica..

----------


## Maars

> maksi eshte me mafien e ndertimit qe dihet ka per shef edvinet e ps-se por dhe tjere.


Dihet, dihet po s'ka gje se ne  2005 gjate fushates elektorale padroni i Brarit ka premtuar qe do ta fusi Mafin ne burg. 
 Brari tani ka 3 vjet qe po pret ....

----------


## Begby

O uajt-najt na vrave syte me ate shkrimin bold

E kam degjuar intervisten e Maksit

Sigurisht qe eshte figure per tu vleresuar,si artist shumeplanesh qe eshte

Po mua me kane bere pershtypje here pas here disa mendime dhe deklarata jo vetem ekscentrike (kete ja lejon profesioni),por edhe jo dashamire (sipas mendimit tim). Dhe keto nuk jane te thena ne gjaknxehtesi e siper,por jane mendimet e tij.Psh sipas Maks Velos *Tirana eshte pushtuar 2 here*: Nje here nga Labet ne vitet 50', dhe heren e dyte nga Tropojanet ne vitet 90'. Keto jane deklarata percarese qe nuk i takojne nje figure te tille,aq me teper nje artisti.

Brari ka te drejte kur thote se ai *duhet te ishte ne nje linje me Lubonjen ne lidhje me masakrimin urbanistik te Tiranes*. Si artist duhet te ishte shume i ndjeshem ne lidhje me kete, gje te cilen une nuk e kam vene re.

Per mendimin tim nuk eshte figure e plote, ka goxha mangesi dhe mendime jo pozitive.

----------


## Conquistador

> Brari ka te drejte kur thote se ai *duhet te ishte ne nje linje me Lubonjen ne lidhje me masakrimin urbanistik te Tiranes*. Si artist duhet te ishte shume i ndjeshem ne lidhje me kete, gje te cilen une nuk e kam vene re.


Mendimi yt eshte i drejte. Nje figure aktive, dhe mbi te gjitha nje arkitekt i njohur si Maks Velo, duhet te ishte me kritik ndaj nje kryebashkiaku qe kohet e fundit po shfaqet me masakrues se kurre me pare gjate periudhes ne krye te bashkise. Maks Velo ka qene gjithmone kritik ndaj kryebashkiakeve te meparshem dhe i ka kritikuar hapur per masakrat urbane qe kane bere, gje per te cilen shijoji edhe disa copa drunjsh mbi kurriz. Nuk e kuptoj pse hesht ndaj masakrave urbane te Edi Rames i cili po shkaterron qendren e Tiranes e cila nuk ka shume kohe qe eshte shpallur monument kulture, duke i ngjeshur disa 20-katesh te shemtuar te cilet nuk kane asnje lidhje me arkitekturen aktuale te qendres.

----------


## Rina_87

Ky Maks Velo, jo qe nuk hyn ne eliten kombetare, por ne nje artikull qe e kam lexuar prej tij, ben pjese plotesisht, pa asnje dyshim, ne *eliten antikombetare.*

----------


## Begby

> Ky Maks Velo, jo qe nuk hyn ne eliten kombetare, por ne nje artikull qe e kam lexuar prej tij, ben pjese plotesisht, pa asnje dyshim, ne *eliten antikombetare.*


Nuk doja te isha kaq i ashper per hir te aftesive te tij si piktor,arkitekt dhe shkrimtar. Vetem se here pas here e meriton kete vleresim qe i ke bere ti.

----------


## GeNi_25

Ku eshte vendi im midis elitave. Do ta hapi ndokush nga ju apo ta hap vete.

Ku u bo dhe Maksi midis Elitave? Le te me thoje dikush se cilin projekt arkitektonik ka bere ky Maksi? Veç llap-llap neper tv apo gazeta dhe antare komisioni ka qene. 

Ka pasur postime te karakterit anti-kombetar (megjithate nuk e fus ne ate kategori) ky Maksi yne. I kerkoj administratoreve ta heqin kete teme nga ky nen-forum.

----------


## Conquistador

> Ku u bo dhe Maksi midis Elitave? Le te me thoje dikush se cilin projekt arkitektonik ka bere ky Maksi? Veç llap-llap neper tv apo gazeta dhe antare komisioni ka qene. 
> 
> Ka pasur postime te karakterit anti-kombetar (megjithate nuk e fus ne ate kategori) ky Maksi yne. I kerkoj administratoreve ta heqin kete teme nga ky nen-forum.


Pse ça ka antikombetare Maksi?

----------


## white-knight

Eshte impresive poooor,digjeni nuk eshte e jona :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Conquistador

Ja per shembull per kullat ne Bulevardin "Deshmoret e kombit" Maksi ka thene qe jane masaker urbane.  Po tani Maksi nuk do marri Rruspen e ti prishi vete. Me qe ra fjala, imagjinoni Maks Velon siper Bulldozerit duke prish kullat e Bulevardit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## murik

> Eshte per tu cuditur; Maxi ka bere burg politik ne kohen e Enverit dhe sot perseri shoqerohet me enveriste.
> 
> Ne Shqiperi nuk eshte cudi te lajthisesh.


Mire e the, legena te tille ka me shumice tek ne

----------

